

IE loses 20% marketshare in India  - ruchika_mk
http://infotech.indiatimes.com/articleshow/5726629.cms

======
sharan
This is no different from the rest of the world which pegs the usage of IE at
50-55%.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#Sum...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#Summary_table)

I would have guessed the number would be lower in India, as I figure a large
proportion of the people using browsers and having access to the web work in
IT, who in turn are more likely to use FF and Chrome.

Assumptions...

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Well, to be precise India is close to the average of the rest of the world
taken together, but not all the other countries and regions are equally close
to that average e.g. Germany is a big user of Firefox, China are big users of
IE, Russia is a big user of Opera.

It's possible that the causation is the other way round and the large internet
using population of India is causing the average to be close to whatever it's
value is, but I don't know if the facts back that up.

India's big difference from the world average is low Safari use and high
Chrome usage (14%).

------
yuvipanda
I see a lot of Chrome installs in the old computers in my college now - simply
because it is much faster than IE/Firefox.

~~~
lsb
For my usage, I've found that it's really fast, crashes are isolated, and the
developer tools for JS/CSS are fantastic. Good for endusers and hackers both.

------
muxxa
Here's the link to the source data: <http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-IN-
monthly-200807-201003>

